# Decent salary in singapore



## rksthakur

Hi,
I am 35 yrs old man from India with family of 2. Professional I am mechanical engineer and got 14 years experience in Product development management (working with a well known MNC)

I am under process of finalizing a job offer in Singapore with a big MNC and looking for help from you people. Currently I am making 17 Lakh in India, so what should be my expected salary for a Upper middle living standard?

I appreciate all your kind reply.

Thank you.


----------



## beppi

The average Singapore household income in Singapore is slightly below S$10000/month - and the average household has only one kid.
As a foreigner, you have additional expenses (e.g. rent and school fees, which are both very costly) that the average local does not have. If your idea of Upper Middle Class includes having servants, a house with garden or even a car (which in Singapore costs much more and is less useful than elsewhere), you need a lot more money than the average household.


----------



## simonsays

rksthakur said:


> I am under process of finalizing a job offer in Singapore with a big MNC and looking for help from you people. Currently I am making 17 Lakh in India, so what should be my expected salary for a Upper middle living standard?.


Not to offend you but when you ask for help, it would be nice to convert your lakhs to S$ ... unless you are convinced that it's the duty of other forum contributors to do your leg work or the Lak is a well recognized international currency like USD or Euro or such ..

And the 17$ is per month or annual ? 

By my miserable calculations you should aim to double your current pay, so anything less than 120K$ per year means you will have to massively downgrade your standard of living ...



Ps, Even previously another of your brethren asked the same, and expected comparison in S$ vs his pay in laks...


----------



## juyyo

drawing around 4k -5k range in sg.


----------



## ashishschdv1

rksthakur said:


> Hi,
> I am 35 yrs old man from India with family of 2. Professional I am mechanical engineer and got 14 years experience in Product development management (working with a well known MNC)
> 
> I am under process of finalizing a job offer in Singapore with a big MNC and looking for help from you people. Currently I am making 17 Lakh in India, so what should be my expected salary for a Upper middle living standard?
> 
> I appreciate all your kind reply.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi,

first of all I would suggest you to look around blogs in the forum where people have similar Salary in INR. You can get a salary of around 120K SGD in Singapore, based on your experience. It can also vary based on the expertise you have in your domain. 

anything above 8K is good in singapore to maintain a good lifestyle (Minus Car and few luxuries)


@Simon : He is earning an Annual package of around 36K SGD.

Brs,
Ashish


----------



## simonsays

ashishschdv1 said:


> @Simon : He is earning an Annual package of around 36K SGD.
> 
> Brs,
> Ashish



Nice to know that .. though .... if it was mentioned in SGD or USD, the lesser mortals here will know what to say .. 

India an INR hasn't conquered the world, YET


----------



## ashishschdv1

simonsays said:


> India an INR hasn't conquered the world, YET


rightly said , in most of the countries USD/GBP/Euro is a standard currency.


----------

